

Good java multithreaded opensource projects to join? - bytefree

I am learning java multithreading and would like to know if there are any good opensource projects out there that I can learn and contribute to. Any suggestions?
======
rictokyo
this is a project that has kind of stopped moving forward from lack of time
from the original contributor (welcoming anyone wanting to help)
<http://xbrowser.armondavanes.com/>

alternatively, this is a project which has more recent activity
<http://endlos.sourceforge.net/>

~~~
bytefree
Yeah xbrowser stopped its updates since 01, will join endlos instead. Thanks.

